# Nowitzki Passes Bird On All-Time Scoring List



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> "I just got a text message from Larry right as the game ended saying to congratulate Dirk and that he's always been a huge fan," Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle said.
> 
> "They've had a chance to spend some time together. I'm sure he's going to text Dirk and I'm sure that will be very meaningful for Dirk."
> 
> ...


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/70711/20101222/nowitzki_passes_bird_on_all_time_scoring_list/


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty cool from Larry Bird, didn't know he was that big of a fan.


----------

